# Swift Bolero Compact Maiden Voyage!



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi all,
We have just returned from our first trip . Grassington in the Snow!
The van was fantastic a real home from home ,eveything worked correctly and we were as snug as bugs at -5C . The Tardis like washroom is amazing we kept thinking there must be another part to the van!
Even the dog loved it Compared to our Panel van it was sheer luxury and we have arrived home relaxed and ready to face the week ahead.
Can I just thank the Wardens at Wharefdale CC site for their stirling work in helping everyone get on and off their pitches in difficult conditions and they had to clear the site roads by hand and tow a few caravans off .
Can't wait for the xmas hols when we are away again! Heres a pic
Happy travels everyone!
Nichola


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Its nice to here your first trip in your new van went well. Especially as we might be getting a new Swift soon.


Richard...


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Nickynoo,

Well done, maiden voyage over and despite all the ups and downs on the thread that you started, nice to see you took the chance and bought the Bolero.

It looks really good and I'm glad you had a great time, with apparently no problems at all, or you would have mentioned them wouldn't you?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow*

Hi

Well you certainly picked a good weekend to test the van.

Was the Dickensian Fair on in Grassington?

Russell


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Good to see you had a good weekend, great conditions for a good test.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Yes Russell the Dickensian Fair was on ! Roast Chestnuts and Mulled Wine very festive
And Yes Colonel Everything did work honest! The reversing camera is the right way round didn't know we were meant to have sound but haven't tested that! No buzzing noise though!
As said good weather conditions for a test and she passed with flying colours and we are very pleased with our choice!
Happy Travels 
Nichola 
P.S. We always drain tanks after a trip and always drain the Water heater in winter


----------

